# The Ugly Brothers Raspberry/Chipotle Sauce



## SierraCook (Nov 24, 2004)

Kansasgirl's Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos reminded me of this recipe.  I pour some this sauce over softened cream cheese and serve it with crackers for an appetizer. 

*The Ugly Brothers Raspberry/Chipotle Sauce*
As used by the Ugly Brothers to win the 1999 California State Championship Tri-Tip
http://www.uglybrothers.net/

18 oz	 Hunts BBQ Sauce	 
16 oz.	 Knotts seedless Raspberry Preserves	 
8 oz	 white vinegar	 
6	 canned Chipotles en adobe, chopped extremely fine
3 TBS	 garlic, crushed
1/2 stick	 sweet butter	 

Mix all over low-med heat and simmer until all are well mixed. This sauce is sweet and hot so you don't need too much! If you plan on using this sauce please assign a designated driver!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

YOWZA! That looks good. Hot though.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 24, 2004)

It is really good.  I would recommend reducing the number of chipotle peppers, if you are not really into the hot stuff.


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 26, 2004)

Yum! Reminds me of something I tried on a turkey wrap. I'll have to give this  one a try!


----------

